# Collard Greens



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2008)

I have about 35 collard and 35 kale plants that looks like they will be around a while, so what is your favorite way to prepare collards?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2008)

My method is wash..tear into pieces, simmer in plenty of water... I like lots for pot likker!!!!! Season with plenty of salt, and any of the usual pork seasoning meats...Ham hocks, salt pork, bacon, etc. Around here, smoked pork neck bones are popular too!
Serve with plenty of pot likker...corn bread, and hot pepper sauce!!! A big bowl of greens, corn bread, a glass of tea...Good eats!!


----------



## JGDean (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm with Uncle Bob. Sometimes I also fix them with chicken broth, chorizo with chunks of onion, garlic and hot sauce.

Happy Birthday, by the way.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

My favorite way recently has been to cut them in squares (removing the larger ribs) and cook them in a bit of beef broth with some salt and some canola oil.  I just use what water is on them and maybe 1 cup or so broth.  Cook for about 30 - 45 minutes.  They still have some bite to them and a very fresh flavor.  I can't get enough of them when I make them this way.  I keep sneaking into the fridge and picking at them! No vinegar required and actually, the vinegar isn't even good on them unless they are cooked a LOT more.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> My method is wash..tear into pieces, simmer in plenty of water... I like lots for pot likker!!!!! Season with plenty of salt, and any of the usual pork seasoning meats...Ham hocks, salt pork, bacon, etc. Around here, smoked pork neck bones are popular too!
> Serve with plenty of pot likker...corn bread, and hot pepper sauce!!! A big bowl of greens, corn bread, a glass of tea...Good eats!!


 
Yum.  What Bob said.

I cook mine to death.  It's the only green I'll do that too except when I add kale to pot roast.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I can't get enough of them when I make them this way. I keep sneaking into the fridge and picking at them!


 
Sneaking into the fridge, or walking by the stove and eating turnips/mustard/collards with your hand...... That qualifies you as a gin-u-wine country girl!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Sneaking into the fridge, or walking by the stove and eating turnips/mustard/collards with your hand...... That qualifies you as a gin-u-wine country girl!!!



LOL - I like the "wine" part better than the "gin" part!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LOL - I like the "wine" part better than the "gin" part!


 

So a gin-u-wine country girl that's also a Wine-O    

Get in the truck girl...lets go for a ride!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> So a gin-u-wine country girl that's also a Wine-O
> 
> Get in the truck girl...lets go for a ride!



geez, can you get the step stool out so I can get in please?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

i thought i remember from past discussions that one cooks the snot out of collards  guess I will too..

I am thawing a smoked ham hock that I hope I can do double duty on a pan of collards and a lentil soup


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2008)

I wash and strip them off the center stems, then I roll and cross cut into strips and blanche them in boiling salted water for 1 or 2 minnutes. I drain them and squeeze into balls (more or less) and slice through again a few times.  Then I slow braise them in broth  with pork parts (preferably smoked) onion or shallot, sometimes garlic. The greens are tender and suculant, the broth (pot likker) is so good and rich. 

I'll serve this with almost anything...fish fancy or simple, sausage, pork tenderloin, chicken, beans or peas (field) or not. Dark greens are just wonderful and collards are so versatile!  Also love turnip greens.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

beth - they are kind of like fresh asparagus versus canned.  If you cook asparagus long enough it will taste exactly like canned.  Collard greens, if cooked for a much shorter time, are very fresh tasting.  Longer cooking just results in a different taste.  I have grown to love the shorter-cooked version!

Robo - I love collard greens with leg of lamb!  It's a perfect pairing!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> I wash and strip them off the center stems, then I roll and cross cut into strips and blanche them in boiling salted water for 1 or 2 minnutes. I drain them and squeeze into balls (more or less) and slice through again a few times. *Then I slow braise them in broth with pork parts (preferably smoked) onion or shallot, sometimes garlic. The greens are tender and suculant, the broth (pot likker) is so good and rich.*


 
so how long do you braise them?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> beth - they are kind of like fresh asparagus versus canned. If you cook asparagus long enough it will taste exactly like canned. Collard greens, if cooked for a much shorter time, are very fresh tasting. Longer cooking just results in a different taste. I have grown to love the shorter-cooked version!


 
okay, didn't realize this.  now I don't know what to do


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> okay, didn't realize this.  now I don't know what to do



Well, you cook them the shorter version and remove some.  Cook the snot out of the rest of them! 

Then you see which way you like best


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 17, 2008)

Darn pity you lived so far away, they are my Best Ever Fave greens, I simply cut the main central stem out the middle of each leaf, wash well, shred them 2-3cms wide and put them in a pot of cold salted water with fresh ground nutmeg, bring them to the boil for 10 minutes then add whole skinless chicken breasts.
after 15-20 mins take the breasts out and put in the oven where where you`re keeping your plates warm.
drain some of the juice into another pan to make gravy (yes you`ll have to use ready made gravy granules for this).
then just plate up 

it really is Simple no-frills cooking, but it`s my favorite meal!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Well, you cook them the shorter version and remove some. Cook the snot out of the rest of them!
> 
> Then you see which way you like best


 
now why couldn't I have thought of that?  that's precisely what I will try


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 17, 2008)

YT I have plenty for you!  and love the GRAVY idea, sounds good.


----------



## Mama (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> My method is wash..tear into pieces, simmer in plenty of water... I like lots for pot likker!!!!! Season with plenty of salt, and any of the usual pork seasoning meats...Ham hocks, salt pork, bacon, etc. Around here, smoked pork neck bones are popular too!
> Serve with plenty of pot likker...corn bread, and hot pepper sauce!!! A big bowl of greens, corn bread, a glass of tea...Good eats!!


 
I'm with you on that Uncle Bob!  Add a side of pinto beans and you've got a GREAT meal!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 17, 2008)

I forgot to mention...I want them (all greens) served in a bowl with plenty of pot-likker...After the greens are gone...you can crumble up cornbread in the pot-likker...or my favorite....just pick up the bowl and drink it!!! Let the juice run down off your chin where you promptly wipe it on your sleeve...then you sit back and say Aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, mostly what Uncle Bob said - start your collards in cold lightly salted water with a hunk of salt pork, a smoked ham hock, some smokey bacon (or even smoked turkey wings/legs would be better than nothing). Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer for an hour or two. 

You can also add some cubed up turnips or rutabagas if you wish - about 30-minutes before the greens are done.

A skillet of cornbread is mandatory - how you serve it is a matter of personal choice. You can serve the greens over the cornbread or you can use the cornbread to sop up the pot-liquor. A pot of greens can either be an entire meal - or a side for a roasted chicken, or a pork roast.

And, you need a bottle of vinegar-pepper sauce ... it just wouldn't be done without a dash of Trappey's Peppers in Vinegar sauce.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2008)

thank you for all the suggestions, I am looking forward to getting the chance to get to the garden to harvest the dern leaves  right now they are still safely growing away

I will have to improvise on the vinegar pepper sauce, maybe a red wine vinegar with a touch of cayenne powder and a bit of penzeys' smoked paprika...that's the best I can think of.  I will likely to go with the bowl of collards and using the corn bread to sop with.  I've got several left over pork chops...maybe dinner tonight


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2008)

I always cook my greens in chicken broth instead of water.  I seems to take out any bitterness.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2008)

uncle bob's version is what i grew up on in tennessee. 

yummy stuff.

babe


----------

